

Virtual air travel - plane doesn't leave ground - mhb
http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/world/asia/article2558290.ece

======
stillmotion
In every market you've got to have one guy that just wants the money and tries
to think of a way that no one has ever thought of before. Funny, the web
application market is very similar, you have people setting the standards
(youtube, flickr, digg, twitter) and you have people that want the money, yet
don't want the originality (Soapbox, Zooomr, Netscape, Jaiku). I don't know if
it's right or not, but sometimes trying to make the money gets you more
(<http://uk.techcrunch.com/2007/10/09/jaiku-bought-by-google/>).

------
mynameishere
...and soon the white devils will return with the cargo.

